# 69 gto fender badge location



## calray (Oct 1, 2015)

does any one have measurement for holes for fender badge gto thanks for your time


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Don't have the measurement. But here's some that I know were original and had not been moved, since I bought the car new.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If you do a forum search, I believe BearGFR posted this for another member some time ago.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, pretty sure I did just that. I got the measurements off my car, and like oldskool, I"m positive they're original to the car and haven't been trifled with.

Bear


----------

